# Probleme bei PDF Erstellung in Word XP



## scwi (17. Juni 2004)

Bei der Erstellung einer PDF-Datei aus einer Word-XP-Datei (mit einigen Tabellen) stoppt Adobe Acrobat 6 den Prozeß mitten in der Erstellung und hängt sich auf.
Wer hatte ein ähnliches Problem und weiss dafür eine Lösung?

Danke


----------



## mberger (18. Juni 2004)

wie erstellst du das pdf? wenn ich prbs habe beim erstellen dann druck ich das dokument einfach auf dem PDF-Writer aus, den kann man bei der Installation vom Adobe Acrobat mit installieren lassen, der hat mich im vergleich zum distiller noch nie im stich gelassen

oder du probierst mal ne andere sw aus, zB edocprintpro oder freepdf


----------



## Pardon_Me (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wie mberger schon sagte, es wäre gut zu wissen, wie du die PDFs erstellst...also vielleicht mal auf eine andere Art versuchen...

Außerdem kann ich dir noch diese Programm empfehlen...mit dem hatte ich noch nie Probleme, das ist echt super:
http://www.smile-to-me.de/


----------



## squeaker (18. Juni 2004)

Document in OpenOffice importieren und als pdf speichern.

(Geht auch ohne OO zu installieren - einfach Knoppix booten)


----------



## scwi (19. Juni 2004)

*Hab schon so manches probiert...*

Also, ich habe versucht, die Datei in .pdf umzuwandeln indem ich sie über die beiden Acrobat "Drucker" gedruckt habe, die von Acrobat als "Drucker" im Druckermenü erstellt werden. Zudem habe ich noch die "plugins" die Acrobat in Word in der Taskleiste kreiert verwendet, auch das Erstellen eines neuen Dokumentes in Acrobat selbst /in dem er dann die Datei in Word selbst öffnet) waren erfolglos.

Mir ist aufgefallen, daß das NUR bei Dateien passiert, in denen mehr als 2 Tabellen verwendet werden (z.B: zur Formularerstellung). Die anderen Dateien werden zumeist fehlerlos in Acrobat in pdfs umgewandelt.
Ich wollte nachfragen, ob jemandem dieses Problem bekannt ist - und er dafür eine Lösung weiss.

Werde ansonsten  wirklich ein Gratistool installieren - und mich über den Acrobat ärgern.

Danke


----------

